# US Air Force Sponsored Games - FREE



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

Get Area 51, The Suffering and Rise & Fall Civilizations at War completely free of charge.

Air Force Sponsored Games


The Suffering 
Rise & Fall : Civilizations at War
Area 51


----------



## Desmond (Oct 26, 2008)

Are you sure this is not a hoax....?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

> *Short Description*
> Midway’s classic PC shooter, The Suffering, is now available to download and play for FREE as an ad supported game. This is a full version with no time expiration sponsored by the US Air Force.
> 
> *Short Description*
> ...



click the links


----------



## Desmond (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh hell....guess you are right


----------



## REY619 (Oct 26, 2008)

Dayummmmm!!!!!! 

Are those games compatible with Vista??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 26, 2008)

Ad sponsered ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Ad sponsered ?



read post #3 again


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 26, 2008)

Far Cry was released in the same way. As ad-supported.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## Mike Taylor (Apr 27, 2010)

Dude! Thanks for the information. Nice find. Downloading Area 51 and The Suffering now.


Thanks
_____________________
Military gifts specialists offer a select range of custom designed Airforce Rings  for all branches of the armed services.


----------

